# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Δώσε αίμα ..''να σε πω τη μοίρα σου '' ..

## PAIANAS

*Λονδίνο*
Ένα τεστ αίματος μπόρεσε να προβλέψει με ανατριχιαστική ακρίβεια τον ρυθμό γήρανσης και ως εκ τούτου το σημείο του… τέλους της ζωής άγριων πουλιών. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που ένα τεστ για τη γήρανση έδειξε ακρίβεια σε ζώα που ζουν εκτός εργαστηρίου, όπως αναφέρεται σε σχετική δημοσίευση στην επιθεώρηση «Molecular Ecology».

*Μέτρηση του μήκους των τελομερών*

Η εξέταση μετρά το μέσο μήκος των τελομερών – πρόκειται για μικροσκοπικές δομές στις άκρες των χρωμοσωμάτων οι οποίες κονταίνουν κάθε φορά που ένα κύτταρο διαιρείται κατά τη διάρκεια ζωής ενός οργανισμού. Τα τελομερή θεωρούνται ως το «εσωτερικό ρολόι» του οργανισμού παρέχοντας ακριβείς πληροφορίες για την αληθινή βιολογική ηλικία του σε σύγκριση με την «απατηλή» χρονολογική ηλικία.

Το γεγονός αυτό έχει κάνει ειδικούς να πιστεύουν πως τα τεστ μέτρησης των τελομερών μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν προκειμένου να προσδιορίσουν όχι μόνο τον ρυθμό γήρανσης των οργανισμών αλλά και τον χρόνο που τους έχει απομείνει έως ότου εγκαταλείψουν τα… εγκόσμια (σε περίπτωση βέβαια που πεθάνουν από φυσικά αίτια).

Τεστ μέτρησης του μήκους των τελομερών εφαρμόζονται ευρέως σε πειραματόζωα ενώ και κάποιες εταιρείες προσφέρουν τέτοιου είδους εξετάσεις έναντι μερικών εκατοντάδων ευρώ σε ανθρώπους που θέλουν να γνωρίζουν πόσο γρήγορα γερνά ο οργανισμός τους.
*Πρώτη φορά εκτός εργαστηρίου*

Τώρα για πρώτη φορά ερευνητές του Πανεπιστημίου της Ανατολικής Αγγλίας χρησιμοποίησαν ένα τέτοιο τεστ εκτός του εργαστηρίου – συγκεκριμένα σε έναν απομονωμένο πληθυσμό 320 ωδικών πτηνών του είδους Acrocephalus sechellensis που ζουν σε ένα νησί (Cousin Island) στις Σεϋχέλλες. Στο νησί αυτό ορνιθολόγοι μελετούν τα πουλιά εδώ και 20 χρόνια, καταγράφοντας την «ιστορία» του καθενός από αυτά.

Όπως είδαν οι επιστήμονες, η εξέταση προέβλεπε με ακρίβεια το πιθανό προσδόκιμο ζωής των πουλιών. Ο Ντέιβιντ Ρίτσαρντσον, επικεφαλής της ερευνητικής ομάδας ανέφερε ότι «ανακαλύψαμε πως το μήκος των τελομερών αποτελεί καλύτερο δείκτη του προσδόκιμου επιβίωσης σε σύγκριση με τη χρονολογική ηλικία. Έτσι, μετρώντας το μήκος αυτών των δομών έχουμε έναν τρόπο να εκτιμήσουμε και τη βιολογική ηλικία ενός ατόμου – πόση ζωή έχει ήδη ‘ξοδέψει’».

Ο ερευνητής προσέθεσε ότι τα νέα ευρήματα παρέχουν τις πρώτες σαφείς ενδείξεις σχετικά με σύνδεση μεταξύ του μήκους των τελομερών και της θνησιμότητας στη φύση.

*Ακριβής πρόβλεψη της… κηδείας*

Η μελέτη ενός άγριου πληθυσμού πουλιών ήταν σημαντική καθώς υπήρχαν ελάχιστοι εξωγενείς παράγοντες που θα μπορούσαν να παρέμβουν στο προσδόκιμο ζωής των πτηνών – δεν υπήρχαν φυσικοί θηρευτές ενώ και ο βαθμός μετανάστευσης ήταν πολύ μικρός. «Θέλαμε να κατανοήσουμε τι συμβαίνει σε ολόκληρη την πορεία ζωής ενός οργανισμού και το συγκεκριμένο είδος πτηνού αποτελούσε ιδανικό ‘πειραματόζωο’. Τα πτηνά αυτά ζουν σε ένα απομονωμένο τροπικό νησί, χωρίς να υπάρχουν θηρευτές. Έτσι μπορούμε να τα ακολουθήσουμε σε ολόκληρη τη ζωή τους, έως ότου γεράσουν» σημείωσε ο Δρ Ρίτσαρντσον και εξήγησε πως με βάση τη μέτρηση του μήκους των τελομερών η ερευνητική ομάδα ήταν σε θέση να προβλέψει με σχετική ακρίβεια πότε ένα πουλί θα πέθαινε. «Ανακαλύψαμε ότι τα κοντά τελομερή τα οποία κόνταιναν περαιτέρω με ταχείς ρυθμούς αποτελούσαν δείκτη σχετικά με το ότι το πτηνό θα πέθαινε μέσα σε ένα έτος».

Οι ερευνητές ανακάλυψαν επίσης ότι τα πτηνά με μακρύτερα τελομερή είχαν σε γενικό πλαίσιο και μεγαλύτερο προσδόκιμο ζωής. Όπως τόνισε ο επιστήμονας «μέχρι σήμερα πιστευόταν ότι το ‘ψαλίδισμα’ των τελομερών γινόταν με σταθερό ρυθμό σε όλα τα άτομα καθώς και ότι το μήκος των τελομερών μπορούσε να αποτελέσει ένα εσωτερικό ρολόι μέτρησης της χρονολογικής ηλικίας των οργανισμών στη φύση. Ωστόσο, παρότι τα τελομερή κονταίνουν με βάση τη χρονολογική ηλικία, ο ρυθμός με τον οποίον συμβαίνει αυτό διαφέρει μεταξύ ατόμων της ίδιας ηλικίας. Και αυτό διότι διαφορετικά άτομα βιώνουν και διαφορετικά επίπεδα βιολογικού στρες κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής τους, ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες στις οποίες εκτίθενται. Το μήκος των τελομερών λοιπόν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως μέτρο των βλαβών που έχουν συσσωρευτεί σε έναν οργανισμό κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής του».

**H μελέτη πραγματοποιήθηκε σε άγρια ωδικά πτηνά Acrocephalus sechellensis στις Σεϋχέλλες*



*Βήμα Science*

----------

